# Bug Repellent



## Skier75 (Jul 6, 2004)

I was wondering what everyone/anyone uses for bug spray/insect repellent? I swear I'm like a bug magnet....   Course I know deet is supposed to work best, but it's kinda hard to get it on your face when you start sweating, it starts to run.

I also had a friend suggest trying to take a vitimin B-12?? I think that's what she suggested. Her recommendation was to try it out to see if it would work for me. Your supposed to take it for at least a month before it would make any kind of help. Well I started to take it but.....#1 I'm really bad in consistently taking vitimins :roll: (I know I should be taking some others), but....#2 I didn't like the fact that it makes your pee soo yellow, and #3 I'm really bad in taking medicine anyway.....Got any ideas?


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Jul 6, 2004)

Two suggestions;

1. Cover up. Light weight long sleeves and lightweight hiking pants.
2. Head Net: Believe they work.

I do these things when the bastards...er...I mean god's little creatures are at their worst. On multi-day trips I really don't like to keep adding layers of deet (have some good stuff from my Army days).

I also don't like after a long day of hiking hitting that sleeping bag with again said layer of deet...so basic covering up is the way I go.


----------



## Greg (Jul 6, 2004)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=1579


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 12, 2004)

See Greg's link.  In addition to the long pants & the head nets, color does come into play a little.  Avoid bright & dark colors.  On my last coupel of trips I've been wearing a light gray tank top instead of usual Navy or white.  I think I've been bitten less without wearing any repellent.

Try adjusting colors, Citrenella is not very effective (I always thought it was odd that Tenders sold a repellent & After Bite Product together  :wink: )  I'd use a 30% DEET Product first before going to Ben's 100 (95% DEET)  only in early June in ADK's or ME would I consider Ben's 100 first.


----------



## sp1936 (Jul 12, 2004)

I had a chance to try out Ultrathon last week in the Pemi and it worked pretty well. I was really getting swarmed by mosquitoes on a boggy section of the Franconia Brook Trail. I stopped and applied the Ultrathon and immediately got relief. Don't believe the 12 hour claim, though. Tip: wet your hands a little before applying.

Steve


----------

